# OLCC River Island



## gjw007

I just arrived at OLCC for my vacation.  River Island has opened the pool and lazy river.  There are some stores open but I haven't checked this out yet.  The good thing is that there is another pool available to resort guests.  I've just begun to snoop!:whoopie:


----------



## Icc5

Thank you, we'll be there in 5 weeks with two teenagers and were sure wishing it would open.  Great information.
Bart


----------



## gjw007

I haven't spent too much time in the RI area as I have some car problems (for some reason, it has been eating rear tires lately - it did it again!  Sheesh!  There's always something.).  The pool and the stores (those that are open) opened 2 days ago (May 17) and they are still stocking the stores.  There are some stores that are completely empty.  It looks like this area should be a hit with families with small children. I am a fan of the Olympic-sized pool at the West Village and it remains my favorite.  I will be taking some pictures and may create a webpage so that people can look at them.


----------



## suekap

Thank you very much for the information, we can't wait to see your pictures.:whoopie:


----------



## ajsmithtx

Gary

Thanks for the update.  We will be at OLCC next Friday.


----------



## timetraveler

Gary!!!   Oh I wish I were there now too!   My suitcases are out in one of the spare bedrooms.  My packing list is made.

Have a super time.  Have a frozen beverage and toast Tony and me. :whoopie:   It's just too bad the 3 of us aren't there at the same time.


----------



## ajsmithtx

Hee, Hee.  I thought that parts of the waterpark would be opening close to the arrival of owners on the 19th of May.  We are looking forward to next week!!


----------



## JLB

And do you have your pool thermometer so you can let us know what temp the water is?    

I'll let the youngins know there's another water place to play in~~~ maybe send em a link, to remind them of where they'll spend Christmas.


----------



## lizard

Icc5 said:
			
		

> Thank you, we'll be there in 5 weeks with two teenagers and were sure wishing it would open.  Great information.
> Bart


 
We check in 6-24 is that your same week too.


----------



## BocaBum99

JLB said:
			
		

> And do you have your pool thermometer so you can let us know what temp the water is?
> 
> I'll let the youngins know there's another water place to play in~~~ maybe send em a link, to remind them of where they'll spend Christmas.



I'm going there tomorrow.  I'll have to pick up a thermometer on the way there since I left mine at home.  

I'm also thinking about picking up a pedometer and walk from the North Village to River Island to see how practical that is to do.


----------



## BocaBum99

lizard said:
			
		

> We check in 6-24 is that your same week too.



Maybe we should have a TUG get together for drinks somewhere.


----------



## Vodo

We picked up an inexpensive 3BR rental for Memorial Day week.  I'm thrilled to hear that the new pool area is open.  My 5-year-old loved the Lazy Rivers at Fairfield Ocean Walk and Bonnet Creek, so I know she'll have a blast - assuming it's not so crowded that she can't get in.

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler

I expect the entire RI complex will be very crowded.  Just because everyone will want to check it out.


----------



## lizard

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Maybe we should have a TUG get together for drinks somewhere.




We can do that, get me private message il give you #you can call me at when were down there.
Paul


----------



## gjw007

Here are some pictures of the River Island area.  This in not a very sophisticated webpage so it might be slow to load.  Here is the link.


----------



## Kevin62

Gary:

Pictures are great.  Can wait to go back to OL.

Kevin


----------



## JLB

*How 'Bout an Official OL Contest?*

Why not make it a contest, to guess the number of paces/feet/? from the entrance to River Island to the Entry Way at Splash Lagoon?  That would be fun.

The stipulation could be that participants must be planning a future trip to OL.  You will send the winner your official OL Pedometer and the winner will be required to determine the distance between two yet-to-be-named points in OL.  Starting with you, each winner will determine the next two distances to be measured, and will be required to send the Official OL Pedometer to that person.

Whattya think?  If you wanna, let us know what your pedometer measures in, feet or steps, etc.  Give us the week to guess and do your walk Friday.




			
				BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> I'm going there tomorrow.  I'll have to pick up a thermometer on the way there since I left mine at home.
> 
> I'm also thinking about picking up a pedometer and walk from the North Village to River Island to see how practical that is to do.


----------



## JLB

Thanks for the pictures Gary.  I hope the crowds are about like that Christmas week!!!  

I sent them on to my niece-in-law, for our great-nieces to see.


----------



## BocaBum99

*Re: How 'Bout an Official OL Contest?*



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> Why not make it a contest, to guess the number of paces/feet/? from the entrance to River Island to the Entry Way at Splash Lagoon?  That would be fun.
> 
> The stipulation could be that participants must be planning a future trip to OL.  You will send the winner your official OL Pedometer and the winner will be required to determine the distance between two yet-to-be-named points in OL.  Starting with you, each winner will determine the next two distances to be measured, and will be required to send the Official OL Pedometer to that person.
> 
> Whattya think?  If you wanna, let us know what your pedometer measures in, feet or steps, etc.  Give us the week to guess and do your walk Friday.



That sounds fun.  Okay, let's do it.  I'll need to go find a place that sells pedometers and I'll pick one up.  I'll post a message when I get there and measure the distance.


----------



## timetraveler

Don't know about practical.  Do-able certainly.  Well...for us at least.  But then we are very fitness oriented.  That's why I question the practicality.  

To a person that walks 3 miles a day at a 10 minute mile pace, (that's my mother's pace.....she's in her 70's), I try to keep up.   , it would be no effort to walk from The North Village to River Island.  Husband say's she's in the top tier percentile of the 60 and over age groups.    

My brother, husband, mother and I usually walk a couple of times while at OL early in the morning.  We drive to the West Village clubhouse.  Then walk from it, to the front gate make a circle and walk thru OL to the East Village gate and back to the West Village Clubhouse.    

Heck......I'm on vacation, twice is enough.  I workout/exercise daily at home.....I look forward to being a loafer on vacation.   So we drive around OL.

As far as taking a pool thermometer on vacation, I find my little tootsies dip method, are the most accurate at determining whether or not I'm going anywhere near the pool.


----------



## JLB

Sounds like fun BB.  Wal Mart has pedometers in the sporting goods section.  Let us know what unit you want us to guess in~~~feet or yards or whatever.

If you don't mind contributing it, we can see how many folks we can pass the OL' Pedometer to.  It can be an ongoing award, sorta like the Golden Fleece award.  Maybe it could be like a scavenger hunt~~~how far is it from such and such to the nearest such and such?

I'm ready to guess when you say what units of measure.

So that folks who have not been there understand, in walking from River Island to Splash Lagoon, it is like walking the two main thoroughfares in a major subdivision, and crossing both of them at some point.  Sometimes the traffic is pretty heavy and sometimes it is pretty light.


----------



## suekap

Gary,

thank you very much for the great pictures.  I am afraid that we won't want to leave there after 5 days and go sheraton vistana.  The place looks great.:whoopie:


----------



## timetraveler

JLB said:
			
		

> So that folks who have not been there understand, in walking from River Island to Splash Lagoon, it is like walking the two main thoroughfares in a major subdivision, and crossing both of them at some point. Sometimes the traffic is pretty heavy and sometimes it is pretty light.



But we wouldn't want to give those that haven't been there the impression you could get mowed down either, would we?  (well ok, maybe by a group of buzzed golfers in a golf cart) :rofl: 

Anyway, there are sidewalks.  The only time you would cross in your journey between The North Village and East Village (where RI is located), would be at the stop sign at Orange Lake Blvd and East Orange Lake Blvd.   And in over 50 visits....I've yet to see a traffic jam at that stop sign.


----------



## Vodo

I enjoyed the pictures.  Thanks!  In addition to enjoying the lazy river, my 5-year-old daughter is going to love the sand too.  Tell me though, in the pictures, it almost looked like there was sand right up to the edge of pool.  Is that true?  Or is it just a light colored pool decking?  I can't imagine that they'd want to be dealing with all that sand in the pool, but the pictures sure made it look that way.  Also, what are they charging to rent the cabanas?  There's pretty much no chance we'll be renting one, but I'm curious.  

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler

Hi Cindy.  It's a zero entry pool.    Cool, huh?  I can't wait to see the entire complex completed.


----------



## BocaBum99

JLB said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun BB.  Wal Mart has pedometers in the sporting goods section.  Let us know what unit you want us to guess in~~~feet or yards or whatever.
> 
> If you don't mind contributing it, we can see how many folks we can pass the OL' Pedometer to.  It can be an ongoing award, sorta like the Golden Fleece award.  Maybe it could be like a scavenger hunt~~~how far is it from such and such to the nearest such and such?
> 
> I'm ready to guess when you say what units of measure.
> 
> So that folks who have not been there understand, in walking from River Island to Splash Lagoon, it is like walking the two main thoroughfares in a major subdivision, and crossing both of them at some point.  Sometimes the traffic is pretty heavy and sometimes it is pretty light.



Okay, I'll go to Walmart tomorrow and pick one up.  This could be really fun passing the pedometer.  Stay tuned....


----------



## gjw007

Vodo said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the pictures.  Thanks!  In addition to enjoying the lazy river, my 5-year-old daughter is going to love the sand too.  Tell me though, in the pictures, it almost looked like there was sand right up to the edge of pool.  Is that true?  Or is it just a light colored pool decking?  I can't imagine that they'd want to be dealing with all that sand in the pool, but the pictures sure made it look that way.  Also, what are they charging to rent the cabanas?  There's pretty much no chance we'll be renting one, but I'm curious.
> 
> Cindy


Cindy;

I liked the hammocks and the sand as well.  No, the sand does not come up to the pool.  The material between the pool and the sand is roughly the same color as sand.  I will have to check prices on the cabanas.


----------



## BocaBum99

Okay, I picked up a Walmart signature series pedometer and a thermometer.  We should be good to go later today.

I took a drive over to River Island this morning and walked around.  River Island is magnificent.  Whoever said it wasn't a waterpark, should come and see it first hand.  It is huge.  If it had a wave pool and a few more water slides, it would rival Typhoon Lagoon.  This water park is going to put OLCC on the timesharing map once again.  It is bigger than most resorts I've been stayed at.

By the way, it's not far from Splash Lagoon to River Island.  I think it may be closer to walk there then to walk across River Island when all is said and done.  It is certainly farther to walk from the far parking lot at Typhoon Lagoon to the entrance of Typhoon Lagoon.


----------



## JLB

We're gonna spend the day with fellow TUGger/TS4Msers.  I will check back later and make my guess.


----------



## riu girl

We will be staying at OLCC in December. 

1.  Does anyone know if RI will be heated during the winter months?
2.  Does anyone know how much $ the blue lazy river inner tubes are to rent?

Thank you


----------



## timetraveler

riu girl said:
			
		

> We will be staying at OLCC in December.
> 
> 1.  Does anyone know if RI will be heated during the winter months?
> 2.  Does anyone know how much $ the blue lazy river inner tubes are to rent?
> 
> Thank you



1.  yes it will be heated year round.

2.  I don't know what exchangers will be charged.


----------



## gjw007

I checked the prices on the cabanas.  It is $75 per day for Monday through Friday and $89 per day on Saturdays and Sundays.  The blue tubes are $4 rental for the single units and $7 for the double units.


----------



## Vodo

Wow!  It never occurred to me that they would charge to use the tubes.  The Fairfield properties provide them free of charge for their lazy river pools.  Is it okay to bring your own?

Cindy


----------



## JLB

BB:  

Just checking in to see what units you want us to guess in.  Have you made the walk yet so you know the distance?

I'm ready to guess, so will just go ahead and do it.  I'm guessing in feet and you can convert it to whatever.  From the entrance to River Island to the entryway of Splash Lagoon (not just from parking lot to parking, but to the entrances), I will guess 2100 feet (.4 mile).

Fellow TUGgers are here now.  We've been running around all day and just had burgers and sweet corn.


----------



## timetraveler

gjw007 said:
			
		

> I checked the prices on the cabanas.  It is $75 per day for Monday through Friday and $89 per day on Saturdays and Sundays.  The blue tubes are $4 rental for the single units and $7 for the double units.



Gary..what are the rental fees for owners.  I know at the lake, OL owners get a nice discount on jet skis, tube rides and anything lake activity oriented.


----------



## BocaBum99

*I have the measurements*

It took me 4 tries, but I have the distance between the front entrance of Splash Lagoon to the front entrance of River Island. I measured the distance using a GoWalking pedometer. And, the final two measurements I made were within .5% of each other.

The pedometer measures steps in increments of my step which is 30 inches. The final measurement is in 1000th of miles. It took me between 11 and 12 minutes to do the walk at a fairly leisurely pace.

Make your guess in thousandth of miles. For example: you could guess 5.365 miles. The answer is the average of the last two measurements. The winner is the person who makes a guess closest to the actual distance.

I have pictures of the start, finish, the path I took and the pedometer readings. I'll post them to the server when I get a chance.

I will send the pedometer and instructions for how to use it to the winner who will use it to measure the distance between two other points determined by the winner.

Good luck.


----------



## gjw007

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Gary..what are the rental fees for owners.  I know at the lake, OL owners get a nice discount on jet skis, tube rides and anything lake activity oriented.


Vickie;
I'm not sure.  The price I quoted are what they have listed on the board.  I will check.  Oh, I have seen other floation device other than the blue RI items but most of them are after 5 PM.


----------



## JLB

ditto . . . 

So rather than being a resort amenity, it is more like a water park attraction that you don't have to leave the resort to get to, the same as the golf courses.  That's as opposed to the other pools or Splash Lagoon, which are available to all guests without charge.  Would that be accurate?

I'm debating between bringing an old ski waist belt or my water wings.   



			
				Vodo said:
			
		

> Wow!  It never occurred to me that they would charge to use the tubes.
> Cindy


----------



## JLB

*Re: I have the measurements*

Then just convert my guess to 400/1000s of a mile.  In the format you requested, that would be .400.

Oh yeah, how many other people did you encounter on your walks?



			
				BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> The pedometer measures steps in increments of my step which is 30 inches. The final measurement is in 1000th of miles. It took me between 11 and 12 minutes to do the walk at a fairly leisurely pace.
> Good luck.


----------



## timetraveler

JLB said:
			
		

> ditto . . .
> 
> So rather than being a resort amenity, it is more like a water park attraction that you don't have to leave the resort to get to, the same as the golf courses. That's as opposed to the other pools or Splash Lagoon, which are available to all guests without charge. Would that be accurate?



It's the same as the water activities on the lake, the same as our goofey golf.  Some of OL's features are free, some are not.


----------



## Vodo

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Vickie;
> I'm not sure.  The price I quoted are what they have listed on the board.  I will check.  Oh, I have seen other floation device other than the blue RI items but most of them are after 5 PM.


Do tube rentals end at 5:00, or is that just when folks get back from the theme parks and start bringing their own floats?  I guess what I want to know is whether it's permitted to use your own tubes or whether they force you to rent theirs.

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## JLB

I really didn't want to be the first to say it, but I sense Cindy is close to saying it (maybe not), but if after all this hype RI is a paid attraction, that would be a bit disappointing.  I sense I felt about the same as I sense she felt, judging from her post, when I saw that there is a charge for using RI.  

The cabanas are a tad pricey, aren't they?


----------



## Vodo

I certainly don't mind that they offer tube rentals, albeit for a little more than I feel they should cost (think about a family of four using RI maybe four times during their week - that's $64 just for tubes).  But if people aren't also allowed to provide their own floats at no cost, then I do take issue.  Pools are not an amenity that should require a rental to be fully enjoyed.  I originally expected that OLCC, like the Fairfield properties with lazy rivers, would provide the tubes free of charge since a river pool is pretty useless without a tube.  Absent free use of the resort's tubes, I would expect that folks would be allowed to provide their own.  If that's not permitted, it does become pretty much a fee-for-use amenity.

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler

JLB said:
			
		

> The cabanas are a tad pricey, aren't they?



I gather you have never rented a cabana in Vegas or Hawaii?  
OL's price is very reasonable for a cabana, when you consider what they cost elsewhere.


----------



## BocaBum99

I just called for pricing on the Cabanas and inner tubes.  One price fits all.  owners and exchangers pay the same price.

The cabanas are $75 from M-F and $89 for Sat and Sun.  The cabana comes with 2 tubes, refrigerator, television and 4 lounge chairs.  You get it from 9 am to 6 pm.

The single tubes are $4 per day plus a $2 deposit.  The doubles are $7/day plus a $2 deposit.

I think I'll get one of those cabanas when I am staying at a different resort.


----------



## snowlady

Deleted--same info given above


----------



## timetraveler

Wow, Boca, that's a steal of a price for a cabana.  If people think $75 or $89 is high for a cabana outfitted with what you mentioned, then they evidently have never rented one at a resort before.  I think the most expensive if I remember was when we stayed at the Four Season's Wailea on the island of Maui.  It had the same inventory....(well minus the inner tubes) :rofl:
Plus a beverage person a few feet away, ready to hand you chilled moistened rolled washcloths and a fresh spritz of Evian in the face if you so desired.  
Nothing like a Four Season Resort, to spoil you beyond belief.


----------



## Carl D

Many places do not allow people to bring their own tubes for safety reasons. If tubes or rafts are not transparent, it may not be possible for lifeguards to see what or who is underneath them.


----------



## Carl D

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Wow, Boca, that's a steal of a price for a cabana.  If people think $75 or $89 is high for a cabana outfitted with what you mentioned, then they evidently have never rented one at a resort before.


Well, I believe with a little leg work you can find an entire 2br unit at OL for close to that amount.


----------



## JLB

I consider myself to be a fairly observant person.  I read the OL Enewsletter.  Few topics have been discussed and hyped here more the past year that RI.

I do not recall ever seeing any mention that anything in RI would cost money to use.  There has been considerable talk about the clubhouse, or some portion thereof, being exclusive to owners, but no mention of there being a fee to use RI.  RI has been discussed frequently in comparison/conjunction with discussions about Splash Lagoon, and the other pools, and they do not have a charge for use.

I'm sure someone will quickly correct me if I'm wrong, but Gary's mention of a charge above is the first that it has been mentioned.  I am 100% certain that it is the first I have noticed it mentioned.

I doubt that I am the only one that finds that a little surprising and disappointing.  After all of this buildup I feel let down.

I do understand now why it has been said that this new attraction is being paid for by developer funds rather than owner funds.  It is an income-producing attraction.

Not on the same scale, but I do not believe BCWC charges to use their lazy river.

So, what can you do at RI without paying a fee?


----------



## BocaBum99

Carl D said:
			
		

> Well, I believe with a little leg work you can find an entire 2br unit at OL for close to that amount.



Carl,

Now see, you are getting it.  When you can easily get into a resort like OLCC for next to nothing and anytime of the year, you don't mind when they nickle and dime you death.  And the expensive drinks don't seem that expensive anymore.


----------



## JLB

Isn't that the truth!

Just what I was thinking.  If I take my kinfolk to RI every day and get a cabana and tubes for everyone, RI will cost twice as much as the 3-bedroom unit we will be in!

Anyway, when you hear this news, and do the math, it is disappointing. 



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> Well, I believe with a little leg work you can find an entire 2br unit at OL for close to that amount.


----------



## BocaBum99

JLB,

What are you talking about?  It is free to get into River Island.  You don't need to have a cabana.  I've never had one ever in my life.

The fee for the tubes did surprise me.  But, even then, you don't need the tubes.  Just bring your own.

The only other thing you need to pay for are drinks and food.

It bothers me more that OLCC doesn't provide soap and shampoo than free inner tubes.


----------



## gjw007

Vickie;

I was going to respond that the charge for owners and non-owners is currently the same but somebody has already responded with the answer.  I do expect that to change.  When I asked, another owner was there with him and the service person both agreeing when I stated that I think this polciy will change.  Hopefully this will be the case.  There has already been some changes during the time that I have been here.  

First, I'd like to address this notion that River Island costs anything.  It doesn't cost owners or guests a dime to use River Island.  There has never been a suggestion that there is an entry fee to use RI in any of the literature or in the current operations.  I have not heard of any proposals to charge an entry fee.  The pools, spas, and lazy river are free to be used by any guest staying at OLCC or owners.  This line of thought needs to be dropped now.  On the other hand, there may be a charge to use some amentities that are optional such as the tubes or cabanas.  I see many people using the pools and lazy river without the optional tubes and most of the people do not rent a cabana.  Likewise, if you use any of the restraurants, there is a charge for the food.  

Second, as I mentioned there has been some changes in policy and I expect some other adjustments.  RI had been shutting down the water pumps that generate the water current and the rental shop for the cabanas and tubes at 5 PM.  This didn't mean that RI was closed as you could still go swimming using the pool and lazy river but there was no current to push the tubes around.  I want to restate, the pools and lazy river were still open and used by guests after the 5 PM shutoff.  The change that I mention is that this time has now been changed to 7 PM.  My opinion, this will change to a more reasonable time of 9 or 10 PM.  I think that guests coming back from the theme parks would enjoy using the lazy river in the evening so I think that this policy will be changed.


----------



## timetraveler

JLB said:
			
		

> So, what can you do at RI without paying a fee?



Well let's see......the huge pool, the waterslides, the spa, the hammocks, use of a state of the art fitness center, no admission fee.   I've stated there would be no admission fee for over a year now.  So let's drop that subject.  

Let me try and grasp this......your saying a $50,000,000, 12 acre complex, that you now find only charges for (*optional rental cabana's, tubes and a new goofey golf attraction)*, surprises and disappoints you, and makes you feel letdown?


----------



## timetraveler

gjw007 said:
			
		

> I was going to respond that the charge for owners and non-owners is currently the same but somebody has already responded with the answer. I do expect that to change. When I asked, another owner was there with him and the service person both agreeing when I stated that I think this polciy will change. Hopefully this will be the case. There has already been some changes during the time that I have been here.
> 
> First, I'd like to address this notion that River Island costs anything. It doesn't cost owners or guests a dime to use River Island. There has never been a suggestion that there is an entry fee to use RI in any of the literature or in the current operations. I have not heard of any proposals to charge an entry fee. The pools, spas, and lazy river are free to be used by any guest staying at OLCC or owners. *This line of thought needs to be dropped now. *On the other hand, there may be a charge to use some amentities that are optional such as the tubes or cabanas. I see many people using the pools and lazy river without the optional tubes and most of the people do not rent a cabana.



Thanks Gary!!  I agree with your entire post.  I also believe there will be a change regarding owner pricing.  We get discounts thruout the resort, with one small exception....the general store on the lower level of the West Village clubhouse.  So I expect this to become the case in RI as well.


----------



## ajsmithtx

Gary, Boca, and Vickie

Well stated facts.

I am looking forward to our stay starting this Friday.

Tony


----------



## JLB

Well, excuse me LOLs.  

Now that the facts have been stated clearly, that there is no charge for use of RI, just the extras that are available there, I'll stand down.

Maybe you can understand our surprise at the mention of it costing money, after all this buildup.  Maybe not.

I went back and reviewed this thread, which anyone can do, and see where the misundertanding came from.

If I'm not mistaken, it was 17 hours from the first post by an owner now there, mentioning a fee for the rental of tubes, followed by the mention of a fee for cabanas, followed by other owners discussing and defending fees to use RI, with none of them saying it is free to use, before I said anything.

The discussion by owners made it seem that some fee had to be paid, at least to buy a tube to use the river pool.  

Altogether I believe the owners talking in this thread went for nearly 25 hours, discussing fees to use RI, with none of them saying it could be used free, until Gary's post at 5:50 today.

Had the accurate information been given first, or in a timely follow-up, say when Cindy expressed her concern, I never would have made my comments.

So, can we bring our own floaties?  That seems to be the only unanswered question.


----------



## gjw007

My comments about prices were prompted by these questions on the what the cabanas and the blue inner tubes rent for.  



			
				Vodo said:
			
		

> Also, what are they charging to rent the cabanas?  There's pretty much no chance we'll be renting one, but I'm curious.  Cindy





			
				riu girl said:
			
		

> We will be staying at OLCC in December.   2.  Does anyone know how much $ the blue lazy river inner tubes are to rent?



An observation.  I have seen RI during the day with the blue inner tubes but during the evening I see other floatation (non-RI) devices.  If I remember correctly, these are sold on OLCC either at the West Village or the North Village shops.  I didn't see any in the RI shop but they are still adding stock to the store.  I would guess that there would be more pool supplies in the future.  Unlike the general store in the West Village, which is crammed with goodies, the RI store has plenty of space for additional items.  

There is a sign at RI that states that only resort-issued floatation devices may be used.  The question is whether this includes floatation devices sold by the resort at the various locations.



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> So, can we bring our own floaties?  That seems to be the only unanswered question.


----------



## Vodo

That's disappointing to me.  The lazy river portion of RI is what we find appealing, but I'm just too principled (stubborn) to pay to use it.  By allowing only OLCC tubes, they are, in essence, charging to use that feature.

We're going to pack a couple of my little girl's $1.50 Wal-Mart tubes and see if they bust us for letting her use them.  I wonder if they have "Tube Nazis" patrolling the area?  

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler

Vodo said:
			
		

> That's disappointing to me.  The lazy river portion of RI is what we find appealing, but I'm just too principled (stubborn) to pay to use it.  By allowing only OLCC tubes, they are, in essence, charging to use that feature.
> 
> We're going to pack a couple of my little girl's $1.50 Wal-Mart tubes and see if they bust us for letting her use them.  I wonder if they have "Tube Nazis" patrolling the area?
> 
> Cindy



I guess your "tube nazis" comment,  depends on whether or not OL wants the liability of a child drowning due to use of a cheap product.  I know I wouldn't put a child in a $1.50 tube among a large number of guests floating in much larger thicker material tubes. 

Do you think Disney would let you use a flimsy buck/50 tube at the lazy river at Typhoon Lagoon?


----------



## Vodo

Frankly, the Wal-Mart tube is quite sturdy and my little girl would never be more than two feet away from me or her father while using it.  Rest assured that my child will be safe regardless of what floatation device she uses.  There's nothing I take more seriously than my little girl's safety.  She's the reason I breathe.  I know that to some all things OLCC must be vigorously defended, but sometimes those defenses cross over the line.

My honest opinion is that OLCC is less concerned about liability and more concerned about rental profits.  That is, of course, just my opinion (to which I'm pretty sure I'm entitled ).

Cindy


----------



## JLB

I apologize for any ruffled feathers I might have caused and appreciate the clarification on points of fact.


----------



## timetraveler

Sure your entitled, just as I am, and anyone else.  

I did not say you would send your 5 year old off alone.  Please don't add to my posts.

My question was and still is.......Do you think Disney would permit the use of your Walmart flotation device at Typhoon Lagoon?  You standing guard over your child or not.


----------



## lizard

timetraveler said:
			
		

> I guess your "tube nazis" comment,  depends on whether or not OL wants the liability of a child drowning due to use of a cheap product.  I know I wouldn't put a child in a $1.50 tube among a large number of guests floating in much larger thicker material tubes.
> 
> Do you think Disney would let you use a flimsy buck/50 tube at the lazy river at Typhoon Lagoon?




I do believe disney has free floatation device.For the $4 dollar fee take the tub back to your room for the next day.


----------



## timetraveler

yes, disney has free floatation devices.....:rofl:, after you pay  *admission*


----------



## JLB

Tube Fight!!!  :whoopie: 

I'm going to get my water balloons and Super Soaker!!!


----------



## Vodo

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Sure your entitled, just as I am, and anyone else.
> 
> I did not say you would send your 5 year old off alone.  Please don't add to my posts.
> 
> My question was and still is.......Do you think Disney would permit the use of your Walmart flotation device at Typhoon Lagoon?  You standing guard over your child or not.


Your exact statement was:  "I know I wouldn't put a child in a $1.50 tube among a large number of guests floating in much larger thicker material tubes."  One could certainly infer from that comment, without the necessity of adding to your post, that my contemplated use of a Wal-Mart float could endanger my child.

Be that as it may, I'll respond to your other question.  Of course Disney would not allow a Wal-Mart float at Typhoon Lagoon -- a much larger, much more intense commercial water theme park.  But Wal-Mart float aside, I'm certain OLCC would not permit the use of even a top quality Typhoon Lagoon float in River Island because it would eliminate a rental fee profit.

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler

Vodo said:
			
		

> Of course Disney would not allow a Wal-Mart float at Typhoon Lagoon -- a much larger, much more intense commercial water theme park. But Wal-Mart float aside, I'm certain OLCC would not permit the use of even a top quality Typhoon Lagoon float in River Island because it would eliminate a rental fee profit.
> 
> Cindy



A lazy river is a lazy river, whether it's at disney or OL.  What does intensity have to do with it?  We are not talking about one of the water thrill rides, just a lazy river.  So there's no difference in Disney not allowing a Walmart type float and  OL having the same policy. 

As far as rentals go, Disney charges a whopping admission fee, so their "rental fees" are included.   *RI *admission is free.


----------



## gjw007

Not to add more fuel to the fire, but I talked to a lifeguard to try to get a definitive answer.  I was told that the tubes were going to initally be $2 rather than $4 but that the rental tubes cost more elsewhere.  I also pointed out these places were for a 1-day visit not 7.  I think a nomial rental fee of $1 would be appropriate to cover the cost of the tubes.  I pointed out the cost of renting a tube at $4 for each member of the family of 4 over the course of 7 days can get expensive especially compared to buying the floatation devices.  I asked what does resort-issued floatation device mean.  I was pointed out that there are floatation devices sold at West Village and Splash Lagoon.  I got mixed reactions to the suggestion of using them in RI.  I still don't know the answer to this as I gathered it depended on the time of day and whether a supervisor was around or not.

It was pointed out that by renting the blue tubes, OLCC can:


See through the tubes which is important for safety reasons and
OLCC can control the number of tubes so that it doesn't get too crowded, again for safety reasons.

This is another area where I think there will be some revisions to policy.


----------



## JLB

*Well, anyway Mr. Bum, carry on.  I hear the crickets too.

But you have a couple more days and you can always extend the contest passed your stay.  

Maybe some guesses will come along.

Again folks, the contest is to guess how far it is, walking, from the entrance to RI to the Entry Way to Splash Lagoon, in thousandths of a mile. *



			
				BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Okay, I picked up a Walmart signature series pedometer and a thermometer.  We should be good to go later today.
> 
> I took a drive over to River Island this morning and walked around.  River Island is magnificent.  Whoever said it wasn't a waterpark, should come and see it first hand.  It is huge.  If it had a wave pool and a few more water slides, it would rival Typhoon Lagoon.  This water park is going to put OLCC on the timesharing map once again.  It is bigger than most resorts I've been stayed at.
> 
> By the way, it's not far from Splash Lagoon to River Island.  I think it may be closer to walk there then to walk across River Island when all is said and done.  It is certainly farther to walk from the far parking lot at Typhoon Lagoon to the entrance of Typhoon Lagoon.


----------



## timetraveler

YES!!!!!!!!!    Finally we can vent our frustration!!!!!!!!    

Super Soakers and water balloon champions unite!   Your going down Jim!  :whoopie:

I accept your challenge.


----------



## Vodo

timetraveler said:
			
		

> A lazy river is a lazy river, whether it's at disney or OL.  Disney charges a whopping admission fee, so all of their floatation devices for the different water rides are included.   *RI*has no daily admission fee.


Apples to Oranges.  

Cindy


----------



## ajsmithtx

gjw007 said:
			
		

> This is another area where I think there will be some revisions to policy.



Again, well stated.  

Just be patient, as Gary stated there will be revisions, in the meantime have fun and be safe.


----------



## Vodo

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Not to add more fuel to the fire, but I talked to a lifeguard to try to get a definitive answer.  I was told that the tubes were going to initally be $2 rather than $4 but that the rental tubes cost more elsewhere.  I also pointed out these places were for a 1-day visit not 7.  I think a nomial rental fee of $1 would be appropriate to cover the cost of the tubes.  I pointed out the cost of renting a tube at $4 for each member of the family of 4 over the course of 7 days can get expensive especially compared to buying the floatation devices.  I asked what does resort-issued floatation device mean.  I was pointed out that there are floatation devices sold at West Village and Splash Lagoon.  I got mixed reactions to the suggestion of using them in RI.  I still don't know the answer to this as I gathered it depended on the time of day and whether a supervisor was around or not.
> 
> It was pointed out that by renting the blue tubes, OLCC can:
> 
> 
> See through the tubes which is important for safety reasons and
> OLCC can control the number of tubes so that it doesn't get too crowded, again for safety reasons.
> 
> This is another area where I think there will be some revisions to policy.


Thanks for following up, Gary.  Unfortunately for us, we check in this coming Saturday and it's doubtful there will be any policy revisions by then.  

As I mentioned before, the Fairfield properties we've visited that have lazy river pools (Bonnet Creek and Ocean Walk) do not charge for tube use.  They also do not prevent guests from using their own tubes.  This was a good thing for us since even their smallest tubes were too large for my little girl and therefore too easy for her to slip out of.  Our own tube worked perfectly.

I'm happy that you mentioned to the lifeguard staff that the rental price is high, particularly when spread over a week's stay.  Maybe they'll revisit their pricing at some point.  I did notice that there was not a large number of tubes in your earlier photographs, so I suspect the cost may be deterring at least some rentals.  Have you ever seen the river "brimming" with tubes?  I may underestimate the willingness of families to overspend when at the peak of "vacation madness."   

Cindy


----------



## gjw007

Vodo said:
			
		

> Thanks for following up, Gary.  Unfortunately for us, we check in this coming Saturday and it's doubtful there will be any policy revisions by then.
> 
> I'm happy that you mentioned to the lifeguard staff that the rental price is high, particularly when spread over a week's stay.  Maybe they'll revisit their pricing at some point.  I did notice that there was not a large number of tubes in your earlier photographs, so I suspect the cost may be deterring at least some rentals.  Have you ever seen the river "brimming" with tubes?  I may underestimate the willingness of families to overspend when at the peak of "vacation madness."
> 
> Cindy


Cindy;

Stop by and say hello.  Tony will be around as well.  As I noted, there has been some revisions (specifically the time change from 5 PM to 7 PM) and the lifeguard told me there have been other complaints about charge.  During the weekend, the lazy river has been busy but not so much during the weekday.  This needs to be taken in with the fact that I have left during the morning on most days (today I left at 11:00 AM, a little later than I have been leaving), so my view not be representative of all that is happening. I don't know that the price is scaring people away but again, I don't know.


----------



## BocaBum99

I called the splash shack today and they told me that you cannot bring your own flotation devices for the lazy river.  They told me that there is a capacity limit of 350 tubes and that's how many they have.

Splash Lagoon and the other pools allow you to bring your own flotation device whether or not it is from Walmart or pic 'n save.  Brand or quality doesn't matter.  That's at your own risk.

The purpose of the rental fees for the lazy river are for profit. Plain and simple.  Every other lazy river in all of timesharing provides free tubes (as far as I can tell).


----------



## timetraveler

well if that's the case Boca.....look's like I'll need to dip into our banana split fund....to cover the tube rentals.


----------



## timetraveler

ajsmithtx said:
			
		

> Again, well stated.
> 
> Just be patient, as Gary stated there will be revisions, in the meantime have fun and be safe.



No doubt.  It's a huge undertaking, a first for OL.   There will undoubtedly be several revisions.   I'm sure that's why they have gone ahead with a "soft opening".   To work out some kinks.   But none the less.....I have my sunblock and water wings packed. :whoopie:


----------



## Carl D

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Every other lazy river in all of timesharing provides free tubes (as far as I can tell).


The lazy river at Stormalong Bay (Disney's Beach Club Villas) also charges for tubes. Can't remember how much.


----------



## elaine

*SEE THru tubes are VERY important*

regardless of whether they charge $1 or $5---having uniform see thru tubes are very important to safety.  Having only OLCC tubes also controls capacity.  For ex--At Great Wolf Lodges and other places, they only allow see thru tubes in wave pools.
There are downings each year in pools/water parks of kids who got caught UNDER a tube and died with people less than 5 feet away from them. 

I won't get into the price debate---but I am glad that they are doing see thru tubes---I bet it might even be required to get liabilty insurance.


----------



## gjw007

*Re: SEE THru tubes are VERY important*



			
				elaine said:
			
		

> regardless of whether they charge $1 or $5---having uniform see thru tubes are very important to safety.  Having only OLCC tubes also controls capacity.  For ex--At Great Wolf Lodges and other places, they only allow see thru tubes in wave pools.
> There are downings each year in pools/water parks of kids who got caught UNDER a tube and died with people less than 5 feet away from them.
> 
> I won't get into the price debate---but I am glad that they are doing see thru tubes---I bet it might even be required to get liabilty insurance.


Elaine;

I agree with you on this.  I came to the same conclusion after talking with the lifeguard that the see-through tubes and limiting the number are important safety control steps.  It seemed a reasonable precaution to me.  But along with this, I think there should be a reasonable price.  Whether it currently is or not is a matter of perspective.  You are right that there is an inherent safety issue in pools/water parks.    Last summer, a friend of mine and his kids joined me at 6 Flags.  In the wave pool there were various floatation devices.  My friend's kids had never been to a pool before and were staying in the shallow water (up to my knees and I'm about 5'10") but when the wave machine started, it sent one of the floatation devices, a rubber boat with no bottom, over my friend's kids.  Needless to say, that put a stop to our being in the pool.


----------



## mikey0531

Are any of the other pools heated at OLCC?

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## JLB

Yes, all but the Olympic pool.  I took our pool thermomter on our last visit, a January one, and Mr. Bum went to Wal Mart and got one this week, I believe.

Maybe he will report on late-May pool temps.



			
				mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Are any of the other pools heated at OLCC?
> 
> Thanks,
> Debi


----------



## BocaBum99

JLB said:
			
		

> Yes, all but the Olympic pool.  I took our pool thermomter on our last visit, a January one, and Mr. Bum went to Wal Mart and got one this week, I believe.
> 
> Maybe he will report on late-May pool temps.



I bought the thermometer, but I bought the wrong kind.  I thought I would save money, but it isn't responsive enough.  So, the reading is bogus.

My family was at River Island today.  The water seemed cooler than it was at Splash Lagoon.

Also, I asked the person working the Splash shack about the pricing of the tubes.  I made a suggestion that they should have a weekly rate for the tubes like they do for miniature golf.  She said that there were a ton of requests for that option and since they were only open for a week that they would be reviewing their policies for update.  My guess is that they will offer a full week usage for between $30-40/unit.  Funny thing is if they do that, they will probably make more money.


----------



## BocaBum99

I forgot to mention that all this talk of cabanas made me interested in finding out the attraction of this feature.  So, I booked one for tomorrow.  If anyone is at OLCC tomorrow, stop by the Apple Cabana.  Mr. and Mrs. BocaBum and the 3 little Bums will be there.

Evidently, the refrigerator comes stocked with drinks.  That's cool.  But, the internet access isn't set up yet and even when it is, there is a charge for it.

I'll be there with my computer using my GSM modem.


----------



## mikey0531

Actually, January temps are what I'm interested in JLB.  What was your temp in January?

Thanks!


----------



## umbluegray

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of the River Island area.  This in not a very sophisticated webpage so it might be slow to load.  Here is the link.



Gary, thanks for the pics.

I'm guessing River Island will be open in full when we arrive.

Of course, we won't be there until early May 07.


----------



## JLB

No two pools were the same.  The Olympic pool was 69°.  The others were from 83° to 87°.  The hottubs were 104°-ish.

FWIW, I had requested that information from OL.  They said they would get it from the pool maintenance people and get back to me, which they are normally good at, but they didn't.

The pool at the resort we stayed at the following week was 92°, because that's what the owners there like.  It was very nice and each evening after grilled shrimp from the BarB I went from it to the hot tub, sitting there looking at the stars.  Very nice and relaxing.

We have the same schedule of resorts next time too.



			
				mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Actually, January temps are what I'm interested in JLB.  What was your temp in January?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JLB

That seems awkward.  If they only allow 350 tubes, I can see most or all of them going to weekly rentals.  Then could no one else use tubes the entire week, or would there be times that someone with a weekly rental would show up and not get one because the tubes were also rented on a daily basis?



			
				BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Also, I asked the person working the Splash shack about the pricing of the tubes.  I made a suggestion that they should have a weekly rate for the tubes like they do for miniature golf.  She said that there were a ton of requests for that option and since they were only open for a week that they would be reviewing their policies for update.  My guess is that they will offer a full week usage for between $30-40/unit.  Funny thing is if they do that, they will probably make more money.


----------



## mikey0531

92 degrees sounds like my cup of tea.  What resort was it?

Thanks 
Debi


----------



## JLB

Just a quiet little place with 26 units.  Very few units go for exchanges in January.

Use my email.



			
				mikey0531 said:
			
		

> 92 degrees sounds like my cup of tea.  What resort was it?
> 
> Thanks
> Debi


----------



## gjw007

Carl D said:
			
		

> The lazy river at Stormalong Bay (Disney's Beach Club Villas) also charges for tubes. Can't remember how much.


I went over to Stormalong Bay.  They are the same tubes as used at River Island but are clear rather than blue (there are some of a solid color as well).  The cost is $3 per hour or $10 per day.


----------



## rickandcindy23

River Island sounds great!  I wish I wasn't so allergic to the sun!  

Rick would just love it.  Perhaps I should grab one of those last-minute trips in October for 7,500 RCI points.


----------



## BocaBum99

Okay, I am writing this message from the Apple Cabana at OLCC River Island.  I am drinking a strawberry margarita and my friend gjw007 who is drinking a tequila sunrise.  

Our consensus is the cabanas are a winner and will be very useful when the resort is very busy.  We have bananas, oranges, apples, crackers, cookies, sodas, water, telephone, tv, and 2 FREE TUBES.  

All they need is a fan and it will be perfect for the busy summer months.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Boca, is the cabana fully shaded?  Do you have full view of River Island?  They need to add that fan for me because I have these hot flashes that you wouldn't believe.  :annoyed: 

River Island does sound nice, I have to admit.  The heat would be a killer for sure, at this time of year.  Have fun!

Yep, I am going to grab one of those 7,500 point exchanges.


----------



## timetraveler

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Okay, I am writing this message from the Apple Cabana at OLCC River Island.  I am drinking a strawberry margarita and my friend gjw007 who is drinking a tequila sunrise.
> 
> Our consensus is the cabanas are a winner and will be very useful when the resort is very busy.  We have bananas, oranges, apples, crackers, cookies, sodas, water, telephone, tv, and 2 FREE TUBES.
> 
> All they need is a fan and it will be perfect for the busy summer months.



Ditto on the fan.  That frozen beverage sure sounds wonderful.  Tell Gary, hello for me. 

Thanks for all the new updates Boca, and I hope your families are having a great time.   I'm pretty much packed and ready to go. :whoopie:


----------



## riu girl

Thanks so much for all the info. on RI.  It sounds amazing.  I really hope OLCC goes with a weekly rate for the tubes.  Weather pending, I can see us in the lazy river every day.


----------



## Carl D

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Okay, I am writing this message from the Apple Cabana at OLCC River Island.  I am drinking a strawberry margarita and my friend gjw007 who is drinking a tequila sunrise.
> 
> Our consensus is the cabanas are a winner and will be very useful when the resort is very busy.  We have bananas, oranges, apples, crackers, cookies, sodas, water, telephone, tv, and 2 FREE TUBES.
> 
> All they need is a fan and it will be perfect for the busy summer months.


These sound a bit more plush than I'm picturing.
Too bad they don't come with a harem.

By chance do you have camera? If so, can you post a pic?


----------



## Vodo

I think Gary included a cabana photo in his earlier website link.  It looks pretty nice.  Could maybe be a little more spacious, and the aforementioned fan would be a good thing.  Boca mentioned that it included four "lounge" chairs, but the picture shows only four standard chairs.  I wonder if there are actually four loungers adjacent to the cabana or whether my interpretation of "lounge" chair is off track?  I assume there's cable or satellite on the television?  Does the $89 rate apply to only weekends or would it also apply to the upcoming Monday holiday?  We have some family joining us now and my nephew is not much of a pool lounger; he might however kick back in a cabana for a few hours while the rest of us "play."  

Cindy


----------



## Carl D

Vodo said:
			
		

> I think he's included a cabana photo in his earlier website link.


Found it in Gary's link. 
Thanks


----------



## BocaBum99

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> Boca, is the cabana fully shaded?  Do you have full view of River Island?  They need to add that fan for me because I have these hot flashes that you wouldn't believe.  :annoyed:
> 
> River Island does sound nice, I have to admit.  The heat would be a killer for sure, at this time of year.  Have fun!
> 
> Yep, I am going to grab one of those 7,500 point exchanges.



Cindy,

Yes, it is fully shaded.  It is like a tent and the walls of the tent are like curtains that slide fully open.  So, you can open all walls or close off some to block the sun.

The cabanas are right next to the lazy river.  So, we were lucky to have a cool breeze that ran over the water.  It was nice.  But, the summer is going to be blazing hot.  Fans are a must.  I'd bring one next time.

We had a great view of the units, one of the bars, the Lazy river and more.


----------



## BocaBum99

Vodo said:
			
		

> I think Gary included a cabana photo in his earlier website link.  It looks pretty nice.  Could maybe be a little more spacious, and the aforementioned fan would be a good thing.  Boca mentioned that it included four "lounge" chairs, but the picture shows only four standard chairs.  I wonder if there are actually four loungers adjacent to the cabana or whether my interpretation of "lounge" chair is off track?  I assume there's cable or satellite on the television?  Does the $89 rate apply to only weekends or would it also apply to the upcoming Monday holiday?  We have some family joining us now and my nephew is not much of a pool lounger; he might however kick back in a cabana for a few hours while the rest of us "play."
> 
> Cindy



Cindy,

I was wrong about the lounge chairs.  The cabana comes with 4 chairs.  It is a bit small, but functional.  There are lounge chairs just outside of the cabana that you can pull up close.  That's what we did.


----------



## Vodo

So if you wanted to bring your own small fan or if you have other electronic devices, is there an electrical outlet accessible in the cabana?

Thanks for all the great info!

Cindy


----------



## ajsmithtx

We will be renting a cabana on Monday.  The price on the holiday is $75.00 not the weekend price.:whoopie:


----------



## riu girl

ajsmithtx said:
			
		

> We will be renting a cabana on Monday.  The price on the holiday is $75.00 not the weekend price.:whoopie:



Have a great time.  The cabanas sound like a lot of fun.

Can anyone tell me what the complimentary beverages in the fridge consist of?
And I assume that the television in the cabana offers childrens channels?  If so, does anyone know which ones?

Thank you


----------



## BocaBum99

Vodo said:
			
		

> So if you wanted to bring your own small fan or if you have other electronic devices, is there an electrical outlet accessible in the cabana?
> 
> Thanks for all the great info!
> 
> Cindy



Yes, there are plenty of electrical outlets behind the television.


----------



## BocaBum99

riu girl said:
			
		

> Have a great time.  The cabanas sound like a lot of fun.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the complimentary beverages in the fridge consist of?
> And I assume that the television in the cabana offers childrens channels?  If so, does anyone know which ones?
> 
> Thank you



My refrigerator had 2 cokes, 2 diet cokes, 2 sprites and 4 bottles of water.  The table had 2 oranges, 2 apples, 2 bananas, a box of cookies and a box of crackers.

I really didn't watch TV, but my kids found the cartoon network.  I think it's the same cable line up as in the rooms.


----------



## riu girl

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JLB

If this specific question has been asked, I apologize for not seeing it.  The extended family is here at the lake for Memorial Day, the folks that will be with us at OL.  They want to know if you can use swim noodles at RI.  They are not clear, but they would certainly not hide a person underneath.

Or is the tube rental policy more a way of controlling how many are using the lazy river pool (plus make money, of course), no one being admitted without an official OL tube?

Is there a capacity limit at RI?

If that is the case, on a busy week like Christmas week I *can* see a lot of people beating a path between RI and Splash Lagoon, if they get to RI and it is at capacity.  I guess we will be the ones there to report on that, huh?


----------



## BocaBum99

JLB said:
			
		

> If this specific question has been asked, I apologize for not seeing it.  The extended family is here at the lake for Memorial Day, the folks that will be with us at OL.  They want to know if you can use swim noodles at RI.  They are not clear, but they would certainly not hide a person underneath.
> 
> Or is the tube rental policy more a way of controlling how many are using the lazy river pool (plus make money, of course), no one being admitted without an official OL tube?
> 
> Is there a capacity limit at RI?
> 
> If that is the case, on a busy week like Christmas week I *can* see a lot of people beating a path between RI and Splash Lagoon, if they get to RI and it is at capacity.  I guess we will be the ones there to report on that, huh?



I seem to recall someone mentioning that there is a 350 person limit in the lazy river and about an 800 person limit in all of River Island.  There are many entrances, so I don't know how they can regulate that.

During my stay there, there were a lot of people who had their own flotation devices, but they were asked to remove them by the life guards.  So, they are clearly enforcing the rules.

They did allow kids with water wings to use them to float.

One thing you should know is that the pools are really for the water slides and for water volleyball and for small kids.  They weren't really swimming pools like the olympic sized pool in the west village.  Well, you can say the same thing about Splash Lagoon.  There are a lot of similarities between Splash Lagoon and River Island.  It's just that River Island is a lot bigger and has better water slides and a huge lazy river.


----------



## suekap

We will be staying at olcc for the first time.  We have rafts that fold up into a small circle.  They are made out of a mesh like material with a small tube all around the edge.  Anyway, we are planning on bringing them to use in the pools, will they be ok?


----------



## JLB

From what those who are there have been saying, they will not be OK at RI, but will be at the other pools.

Perhaps by December (when we're going next) they will have their policies firmed up.



			
				suekap said:
			
		

> We will be staying at olcc for the first time.  We have rafts that fold up into a small circle.  They are made out of a mesh like material with a small tube all around the edge.  Anyway, we are planning on bringing them to use in the pools, will they be ok?


----------



## ajsmithtx

350 is the correct number.  Rent the RI tube and there will be any issues.


----------



## gjw007

I agree with the others that it appears that they are enforcing the rules on the tubes.  The first week I was here, there was no mention of them in the information sheet given but the second week they clearly state that only RI issued floatation devices will be allowed in RI.  It also mentions that other floatation devices are welcomed to be used in the other pools.  RI has a capacity of 864 and as someone else reported, 350 tubes.  The tubes on weekends go fast as I went to rent some on Sunday but they were all rented by 12:30 PM when I went to check on the rental.

They are also enforcing the height requirement for the slide at RI.  It is 48 inches.  My friend's 5-year old was not talll enough and she was very unhappy not to be able to use the slide.  There really should be a smaller slide that younger children can use.  We ended up spending the day at Splash Lagoon as the 5-year old really loved the slide the last time she was here.  I also wish that there was an Olympic-size pool in this area for swimming along with the lazy river.


----------



## ajsmithtx

I meant to say, use the RI tubes and there will not be any issues.  Yesterday all the tubes were all rented after 12:00pm.  The cabana was great.  I also saw small kids turned away from the slide.


----------



## JLB

Just to make it perfectly clear, when the two of you say you went to rent tubes and there weren't any left, does that mean that they did not allow you to use the lazy river?


----------



## ajsmithtx

JLB said:
			
		

> Just to make it perfectly clear, when the two of you say you went to rent tubes and there weren't any left, does that mean that they did not allow you to use the lazy river?


 Our tubes came with the cabana.  If none are available, then you walk or swim the river.


----------



## JLB

So there is not a river occupancy limit, just a limit to the number of occupants using tubes, correct?



			
				ajsmithtx said:
			
		

> Our tubes came with the cabana.  If none are available, then you walk or swim the river.


----------



## gjw007

JLB said:
			
		

> So there is not a river occupancy limit, just a limit to the number of occupants using tubes, correct?


There is a capacity limit to River Island of 854 and a limit to the number of tubes that you can rent at 350 tubes.  You can read the pool capacity on one of the signs that provide the pool rules.  I never saw the pool capacity limit reached but the tube limit has been reached several times.  Although the the tube capacity was reached, many of them were outside the water as they had already been used for awhile and the renters were doing something different for a period of time.  I assume that they were planning to use them again before they left RI.

When the limit of tubes rented is reached, you can still swim in the river island including floating around.  Most of RI is between 2'8" and 3'3" so I wish it were deeper.  There are a few areas under the bridges where it reaches 4'1".  The only reason I didn't stick around was because the 5-year old couldn't use the slide.  We stayed for maybe a half-hour before going over to Splash Lagoonn

Just to restate, there are two limits: (1) there is a limit to the number of people allowed in RI at 854 and (2) there is a limit to the number of tubes that are available to rent at 350.  If the limit to the number of tubes is reached, you can still swim in RI as long as the pool capacity is reached.

*Updated:*  I took a picture of the sign and put it at the bottom of the page for the pool section of my quick 'n' dirty webpage to avoid any more confusion about the pool capacity.  Hopefully it works!  The pool capacity is at the bottom of the sign.  I have been stating 864 but it is actually 854.  I wished the sign was more specific in stating that only River Island-issued floatation devices may be used rather than resort-issued floatation device.

Also, while not directly related to RI, there was a model of the newly remodeled Golf Villas on display.  The washer/dryer is now enclosed, there is a full screen patio door to keep bugs out during the period of the year when they are a pest, the master bathroom has the normal size tub with jacuzzi spray nozzles, the kitchen/living room is tile to the step and from there it is carpet, and there are new kitchen applicances such as the stove.  In the RI villas the stoves still have the heating coils where the stoves in the newly remodeled Golf Villas have the smooth surface that makes cleaning so much easier.  As per my experience, the Golf Villas are nice.  There is still CRT televisions rather than flat screen but there is a desk next to the television for a laptop computer.


----------



## timetraveler

Thanks Gary and Tony!  Timely, helpful info.  I'm assuming they are holding 2 tubes back for each cabana rental.   

Now if I could just ride around in that tube with a banana split from Paizan's.  :whoopie:


----------



## Mel

gjw007 said:
			
		

> They are also enforcing the height requirement for the slide at RI.  It is 48 inches.  My friend's 5-year old was not talll enough and she was very unhappy not to be able to use the slide.  There really should be a smaller slide that younger children can use.



COuldn't agree more - only it's not just the younger kids.  My kids are short, so my 8YO won't be able to use the slides - she won't just be disappointed, she'll be angry, as she watches kids younger than her going on the slides.


----------



## ajsmithtx

timetraveler said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary and Tony!  Timely, helpful info.  I'm assuming they are holding 2 tubes back for each cabana rental.
> 
> Now if I could just ride around in that tube with a banana split from Paizan's.  :whoopie:


Yes, they will hold 2 tubes for you.


----------



## JLB

Our oldest great-niece is here this week.  Wouldn't you know it, she is 47 1/2 inches tall.  She has between now and December to eat her spinach.   

- - - - - -

Quote:
Originally Posted by gjw007
They are also enforcing the height requirement for the slide at RI. It is 48 inches. My friend's 5-year old was not talll enough and she was very unhappy not to be able to use the slide. There really should be a smaller slide that younger children can use.  


COuldn't agree more - only it's not just the younger kids. My kids are short, so my 8YO won't be able to use the slides - she won't just be disappointed, she'll be angry, as she watches kids younger than her going on the slides.
__________________
Melinda Towne


----------



## lawgs

jlb

just get her some higher heeled "water shoes"

smilawgs


----------



## JLB

She is a little lady, so high heels it may be!



			
				lawgs said:
			
		

> jlb
> 
> just get her some higher heeled "water shoes"
> 
> smilawgs


----------



## Vodo

We're just back from OLCC today.  Other than the tube rentals being too high, my single greatest complaint was that they're one-size-fits-all.  After paying $4 to rent one for my 5-1/2 year old, it was useless to us because it was WAY too big for her.  There are no child-sized tubes, and the only user-provided tubes they'll allow are infant ones with a crotch seat (usually not used beyond a few months of age).  My daughter ended up in tears because she couldn't stay in the oversized tube.  She kept slipping out and panicking because she felt like she was stranded under it.  In the end, we tossed it aside and just "swam" the river.

Also, compared to other lazy rivers we've experienced, the current at River Island is a little anaemic.  It needs a little more "oomph" to it.

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler

thanks for the "low current" heads up, Cindy.   As thrill ride enthusiasts.....we'll downgrade our expectations a bit.   All though....we do love  Typhoon Lagoon's lazy river ride.....and it's about as tame as they come.  After dropping several times off Kowabunga.....at TL....everything seems like kiddie land.   :hysterical:


----------



## riu girl

Has anyone who has visited OLCC seen an adult in a tube with their young child sort of sitting/laying on them.  We have only been to lazy river once, and this is what I did with my son.  He will be 6 by the time we are at OLCC but is small for his age (45 inches and about 40 pounds).

I wonder if the lazy river staff wil let me ride in the tube and share it with my son?  I am only about 115 pounds and as I mentioned previously, this worked out the only time we were at a lazy river.

I think he would fall out otherwise.


----------



## Vodo

They have no issues with float sharing.  My daughter took a cruise on her dad's stomach until she got bored (didn't take long).  

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler

I just received my owner's newsletter.  Nice article about the Cabana's.  It listed the inventory alittle different than what Gary, and Boca experienced.  I'm wondering if they were just not totally outfitted yet.

Inventory say's a table with 4 chairs, 2 chaise lounges, 4 tubes, ceiling fan, tv, stocked frig, fruit stuffs, telephone and wireless internet.  Owner's can reserve 30 days ahead of time.  Guests 14 days ahead of time.

I'll find out shortly myself.


----------



## riu girl

Vodo said:
			
		

> They have no issues with float sharing.  My daughter took a cruise on her dad's stomach until she got bored (didn't take long).
> 
> Cindy



Thanks for the info. I'm glad that my son will be able to float with me.  He is a pretty reserved kid and would probably prefer to do this anyway.

  Sorry to hear that  the lazy river didn't work out very well for your daughter.  It is a shame that OLCC does not offer child size floatation devices for younger children. 

It would be great if RI offered a weekly price as well by the time we visit. Weather pending, I'm sure we will be there most days.


----------



## Vodo

timetraveler said:
			
		

> I just received my owner's newsletter.  Nice article about the Cabana's.  It listed the inventory alittle different than what Gary, and Boca experienced.  I'm wondering if they were just not totally outfitted yet.
> 
> Inventory say's a table with 4 chairs, 2 chaise lounges, 4 tubes, ceiling fan, tv, stocked frig, fruit stuffs, telephone and wireless internet.  Owner's can reserve 30 days ahead of time.  Guests 14 days ahead of time.
> 
> I'll find out shortly myself.


Our documentation from the resort pretty much reflects Gary's inventory.  The cabanas were fairly heavily rented, which sort of surprised me (I think they're a little pricey).  I noticed a lot of families with infants using them, which would certainly make sense since babies would benefit from the sun protection and certain of the other cabana benefits (refrigerator for formula or privacy for breastfeeding).

On the day we arrived (Sunday, 5/28), I don't believe the second swimming pool area was open, but by the time we wandered back there on Thursday, it was.  It's on the end near the Windward bar, and it was quite a bit less crowded than the other one which is closer to the main entrance and thus more utilized.  It also seemed a little more spacious to us.  I didn't analyze them closely, but I think it was missing a center island or something that took up too much room on the other one.

I found it interesting too that they closed the pool bars at 6:00 - at least on that first Sunday we were there.  I didn't pay any attention any other time.  I only know about that day because my nephew isn't much of a pool buff, so while the rest of us were checking out the lazy river, he had a cocktail.  We didn't get to the pool area until almost 5:30, and at 6:00, down went the shutters on the Leeward bar, despite the line of people waiting to buy drinks.  My nephew thought there was probably $500 worth of business in that line that they just threw away.  I contemplated an Icee on Thursday, but they were $3.83 or $4.83, depending on the size you wanted.  My common sense gene won't let me spend that much on a non-alcoholic frozen beverage, so I passed.    An interesting aside, my nephew watched the three bartenders split their tips at closing and heard one mention that they'd made over $750 among them.  Not too shabby, huh?

One other thing - lifeguard staff are pretty much there to make sure you don't use a flotation device you didn't rent from the resort and to monitor the slides.  If you have small children, don't look to them to be on the alert for drowning risks.  I had to track down a supervisor on Thursday because the pool had been emptied due to inclement weather.  As soon as it was announced, the lifeguard staff went on a break and did not return until they announced everyone could swim again - more than 45 minutes later.  Of course, in the interim, all the folks who think rules don't apply to them had gotten back in the pool.  I asked the supervisor if they could either issue an "all clear" and let everyone back in or have the lifeguard staff enforce the closure.  My little girl didn't understand why she couldn't swim when about 100 other people were back in the pool already.  Anyhow, the supervisor said that the lifeguard staff are pretty much there just to monitor the slides.  She didn't mention the "tube patrol," but there was definitely a body staked out for the purpose.

Oh my, how I do ramble on!  Sorry about that . . .   

Cindy


----------



## Carl D

Vodo said:
			
		

> An interesting aside, my nephew watched the three bartenders split their tips at closing and heard one mention that they'd made over $750 among them.  Not too shabby, huh?


Yea, not too bad. That's $65K/year in tips alone. Add $20K salary, and the're pulling down 85 large. Not bad for a pool bar.


----------



## timetraveler

but oh how yummy those frozen beverages are.   

And as far as policeing uhmmmm......caution challenged people.....LOL.....well I guess if they want to risk inclement weather near water......I'll bring the s'mores to toast marshmellows over their toasty bodies.   I don't think it's OL's responsibility to force someone to do the obvious.   

I'm sure you were able to make your little one understand....as a responsible parent that water and lightning don't mix.    But like you observed....some people think rules don't apply to them.

I'm not surprised at the Cabana's being rented.   As far as Cabana's go....these prices are a steal compared to most we have been too.   I thought I remembered either Gary or Boca saying there was no ceiling fan....but the June owner's newsletter lists them as one of the amenities.  Along with 4 tubes instead of 2 and 2 chaise lounges besides the 4 chairs and table.   As I said....maybe all the stuff hasn't come in yet.   This was a soft opening after all.

I'm packed and ready to head to the airport!


----------



## BocaBum99

Vickie,

I like the list that you have better than what was actually in my cabana.  Obviously, it's just beginning and they did say that a lot of things weren't available yet.

From you list, here is what was NOT in my cabana.  No ceiling fan, but it's a must have.  Only 2 tubes, not 4.  No chaise lounge, but you could pull up some.  No internet access yet.

I think the cabanas will be sold out for much of the summer as soon as people figure out they are there.  That's because there are 2500+ villas at Orange Lake and only about 10 cabanas.  Heck, they can find more than 10 people a day who will by a 3 bedroom unit in River Lake for $30k.  Why not 10 cabanas for $75?


----------



## BocaBum99

Vodo said:
			
		

> I found it interesting too that they closed the pool bars at 6:00 - at least on that first Sunday we were there.  I didn't pay any attention any other time.  I only know about that day because my nephew isn't much of a pool buff, so while the rest of us were checking out the lazy river, he had a cocktail.  We didn't get to the pool area until almost 5:30, and at 6:00, down went the shutters on the Leeward bar, despite the line of people waiting to buy drinks.  My nephew thought there was probably $500 worth of business in that line that they just threw away.  I contemplated an Icee on Thursday, but they were $3.83 or $4.83, depending on the size you wanted.  My common sense gene won't let me spend that much on a non-alcoholic frozen beverage, so I passed.    An interesting aside, my nephew watched the three bartenders split their tips at closing and heard one mention that they'd made over $750 among them.  Not too shabby, huh?
> Cindy



This always bothered me about OLCC.  Most of the bars close at 6 pm.  It's not just River Island.  And, the stores close early as well.  I'm not sure why.  It seems like leaving money on the table.

And, for such a large resort, the restaurants are not very heavily used and there aren't many of them.  I think it should be possible to do a lot more in this area by bringing in some really good restaurants.


----------



## ajsmithtx

We left OLCC yesterday.  I walked over to RI everyday.  On Tuesday or Wed, there were a couple of cabanas that were not rented and there were plenty of floats available.  During the holiday weekend everything was rented out by noontime.

The ceiling fans are not in yet, although the staff stated they were working on getting them in.

There are chaise lounges in the immediate cabana area, you can pull a couple into your cabana after you move a couple of the regular chairs aside.

For all the amenities, $75.00 is a great price for a one day rental, as is $4.00/day for a float.

Yes, there you can have your child in your float with you.  Heck there were adults with other adults in one float.:whoopie:


----------



## timetraveler

little child size tubes mixed in with large ones paints a disaster waiting to happen in my mind.  I could see a pile up with big tubes bumping into little ones and fliping them.


----------



## riu girl

timetraveler said:
			
		

> little child size tubes mixed in with large ones paints a disaster waiting to happen in my mind.  I could see a pile up with big tubes bumping into little ones and fliping them.



Vickie, Sorry, I never thought of it that way.  You are so right.

I am just happy   that RI staff allow smaller children to ride on the tube with their parents.


----------



## ajsmithtx

...and you will see rafts bunched up at RI...


----------



## Vodo

timetraveler said:
			
		

> little child size tubes mixed in with large ones paints a disaster waiting to happen in my mind.  I could see a pile up with big tubes bumping into little ones and fliping them.


Honestly, after having experienced it, the large tubes are not all that heavy duty (they were much more substantial at the Fairfield properties we visited that had lazy river amenities).  A smaller float would not be an issue, especially with the less-than-vigorous current of the river.  Because there were no child-sized floats and none allowed, my little girl walked-swam the river with no flotation device at all, which was much more of a concern to me than a smaller float would have been.  We had to stay really glued to her.  It wasn't particularly congested on the day that we were there (tons of unrented floats piled up behind the rental station), so we managed okay trailing her at her elbow.  It would have, however, definitely been easier had there been a float appropriate for a non-adult.

Cindy


----------



## Carl D

timetraveler said:
			
		

> little child size tubes mixed in with large ones paints a disaster waiting to happen in my mind.  I could see a pile up with big tubes bumping into little ones and fliping them.


Okay, this seems a bit far streeeeeeched to me.
I will always give a quality resort such as OLCC the bnefit of the doubt, but at times we must call a spade a spade.
No resort does everything "perfect"... Not even my beloved DVC. Heck, not sure but even BCV (Beach Club Villas) may not have child tubes at SAB (Stormalong Bay).

That said, I can't see how larger tubes are going to create a huge piracy on the smaller tubes.


----------



## timetraveler

I'll see for myself today.  I'm just judging from experience at TL.  People's tubes bumping into each other....log jams at the exit stations, etc.  Of course for an adult....the jostling at the stations makes for much of the fun....sorta like water bumper cars.


----------



## JLB

Now that _tube-sharing _has been brought up, that puts a new twist on the lazy river, and a reason for it to be open after dark, with no lights, and for adults only.

Maybe put the kids to bed and open the bar and lazy river back up at 11:00 PM.  :whoopie:   :whoopie:  :whoopie:  :whoopie:
~~~~~~~~~~

Also, Arctic Lemon, a gourmet soft frozen lemonade sold in lemonade and strawberry flavor at Silver Dollar City and Celebration City is $3.50 for 16 ounces.  You can buy a refillable 16-ounce mug for $7 and then the refills are $2.25.  On a nice day they will sell around 8000 just at Silver Dollar City.  It is an exceptionally good product with all natural ingredients.

At a show we used to do in Independence Missouri, a church sold the same product $2 for a medium and $3 for a large.  They did around $40000 in four days.

We know the couple that runs Arctic Lemon and we have been taking their product to remote shows and events.  We've been getting $2.50 for 12 ounces with no problem and will be going to $3, or 2 for $5.

At the Naples (FL) Art Show a similar product was being sold for $3.


----------



## JLB

http://www.orangelake.com/E_News/06_2006/Owners_02.html


http://www.orangelake.com/E_News/06_2006/Owners_03.html


http://www.orangelake.com/E_News/06_2006/Owners_05.html


http://www.orangelake.com/E_News/06_2006/Owners_21.html


http://www.orangelake.com/E_News/06_2006/Owners_04.html


http://www.orangelake.com/E_News/06_2006/Owners_08.html


----------



## timetraveler

Adding to Gary's description of the new style golf villa, all counter tops in the new golf villa re-do  are granite.  

As Gary said, the stove's will now have glass surfaces like alot of we gals have at home.  Very high end.  Plumbing fixtures are gorgeous.  I took several pics of the new golf villa re-do, and I'll post them with a link within the next few days.


----------



## suekap

timetravelor,  

did you post your golf villa pictures somewhere else?  I just looked at the river island pictures again, just great, we will be leaving in 2 weeks.  I was wondering if once we check out we can still use the pools that same day?  I figure if we check out at olcc and then check-in a vistana villages, then go back to olcc to use the pools for the day.  I hope they let our car back in.


----------



## timetraveler

Hi Sue.  Sorry, I haven't gotten around to posting the new golf villa design.

Once you have checked out of OL...and check into Vistana....I'm alittle confused while you would want to drive all the way back to OL?  I've personally never been to Vistana, but there are plenty of tuggers that have and post very positive comments about it's pools.

As an OL owner, you can use OL's resort amenities anytime you are in Orlando, whether you are staying onsite or not.


----------



## suekap

Vickie,

I think the amenities at olcc will be better then vistana villages.  We are not owners, we are renting as an owner referral.  

Sue


----------



## timetraveler

Your parking pass has a date on it.  And that's tied to a number and an expiration.  The gate will see your parking pass is expired, and ask questions.

And rightfully so,  I'm sorry.  But as I said, many tuggers really like Vistana and it's amenities.


----------



## Dottie

We soon have an exchange there.  How does the Lazy River deal work?  Is the $3.50 per tube for a limited amount of time?  What is the deal on Cabanas? Thanks for help.


----------



## ajsmithtx

The tube rental is for the entire day.

The Cabana rental is also all day.  You receive some drinks, cookies, fruit, and it contains a TV, table and a four chairs, you can remove the chairs and slide a couple of lounges into the cabana.  The price was $75.00 when we were there in May of this year.


----------



## jbuzzy11

we just got back from OLCC  and its sad to sad to say the prices on the tubes has gone up to $8 for a double and $5 for a single for the day and the cabanas have gone up to $95 for a day   Nothing like plunking down $10K to now $30K for the new units and then having them tell you that you have to pay to use the tubes


----------



## timetraveler

the single tubes were $4, and the doubles were $8, when we were there 6 weeks ago.  The cabanas were $75 weekdays and uhmmmm heck, I believe $95 weekend days, it may have been $85 weekend days....I just can't remember.  

I know the cabanas were full everyday we were there, and the resort had  many more requests than cabanas.   So, my feeling is that like some of the luxury resorts we stay at....OL may be increasing the price to make it truly a luxury item?   

I know cabanas cost way more than that at Four Season's, and the Vegas resorts we stay at.  And because of that hefty price.....I know those resorts have "more cabana supply than demand".  

Sometimes, I also wonder if those cabanas are priced higher during high demand seasons too.


----------



## lawgs

but jbuzzy

you have that "concierge" type treatment at check in with river island...all included in your MF


TAKTDNKS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Bernie8245

We were at OL over the 4th of July and my wife and I asked 2 different people the price of the cabanas and were both told $99 and this was on a Wednesday. Also the person I talked to said it only came with 2 tubes not 4 like their website said. The days we were at River Island, the cabanas were all taken.
Bernie


----------



## Dottie

Thanks for the answers.  The cabanas sure are a pricy perk.  I guess I can spring for a $5 tube for my grandson----if I can get one.


----------



## JLB

Yes, some have already commented how pricey the cabanas are.  One said they are a deal compared to elsewhere.  Someone else said their unit doesn't cost that much, which is true of the 3-bedroom we will be in Christmas week.

I noticed at a real florida beach resort that their charge was $25 for the whole week.

These are obviously really special cabanas.




			
				Dottie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the answers.  The cabanas sure are a pricy perk.  I guess I can spring for a $5 tube for my grandson----if I can get one.


----------



## timetraveler

JLB said:
			
		

> These are obviously really special cabanas.



They (OL's) are very nice indeed.  I wouldn't call them "really special" as they are not nearly as lavish as the Four Season's cabanas, but then again, those cost alot more.


----------



## Dottie

Thanks for the helpful info.

Dottie


----------



## JLB

Talk about a coincidence!  I did not even remember where I had seen that cabana price, just that I had.

Then, this morning I was searching for our January, 2008, Florida vacation, and there it was, Sandpiper Beach Club on Siesta Key, and there was a 2-bedroom available for just when we wanted it.

Small world.
- - - - - -




 Sandpiper Beach Club Amenities

The Sandpiper Beach Club offers our guests the following Amenities:

Beach - Pic1 Pic2
Beach Umbrellas and Cabanas (rent for $25/week or $6/day)
Swimming Pool - Pic1 Pic2
Barbecue and Picnic Area - Pic1 Pic2
Whirlpool / Hot Tub - Pic
Game Room - Pic1 Pic2 
Exercise Room - Pic
Sauna - Pic
Lighted Tennis / Basketball court - Pic1 Pic2
Sun Deck - Pic
Elevator
Free VHS Movie and Paperback Library
Tuesday Morning Continental Breakfast (at the swimming pool)
Activity Room - Pic
Beautiful Sunsets - Pic1 Pic2 Pic3 Pic4 Pic5


http://www.sandpiperbeachclub.com/amenities.html




			
				JLB said:
			
		

> Yes, some have already commented how pricey the cabanas are.  One said they are a deal compared to elsewhere.  Someone else said their unit doesn't cost that much, which is true of the 3-bedroom we will be in Christmas week.
> 
> I noticed at a real florida beach resort that their charge was $25 for the whole week.
> 
> These are obviously really special cabanas.


----------



## Vodo

Hey Jim -

I think you'll enjoy the Sandpiper.  We surely did.  Find out from RCI what unit you're confirmed into.  They stick with those assignments, so it's very unlikely to change.  If it ends in a 1 or a 2, you'll be Gulf-front.  Otherwise, you'll be on the side of the building with no beach view.  We had probably the worst unit in the resort as far as views are concerned (206), and we still had a great time.  The Sandpiper isn't the least bit fancy, but it's very well maintained, and the units are spacious and nicely equipped.  And that Siesta Key sand - oh, my!

I'm a little sorry to report that the cabanas aren't really what I would consider a cabana.  They're those little blue domed umbrella-type things that just provide partial shade to the upper part of the body.  In the warm weather months, everyone rents the standard umbrellas instead because the cabanas are just too hot (not enough air circulation).  Whichever one you rent, the resort sets them up at 7:30 in the morning and takes them down at the end of the day (which is early during turtle season).  They're tagged with your name and once placed are returned to the same spot each day.

Once I've sorted through my summer pictures, I'll e-mail you some low-res shots of the Sandpiper unit interiors.

Cindy


----------



## timetraveler

Dottie, the cabanas at OL are absolutely nothing like what Cindy has described for the Sandpiper TS.

OL's look like an arabian tent.  They are 3 sided with a television set, small stocked refrigerator, table, chairs, tubes, and a fruit basket assortment.  I'm hoping by our return in a few weeks, the ceiling fans will have been added for even more comfort.


----------



## JLB

Thanks Cindy, but you must know by now that I am always an informed consumer!!!

I knew where the unit was at Gulf Tides, which we dropped to take Sandpiper, and what unit we were getting at Sandpiper.  After calling RCI, I go to resort websites and look at the site diagrams.  Then I call the resort for a final confirmation.

We have 203 at Sandpiper, and know exactly what it is, a side-gulf-view, not a gulf-front view.  But we can sit on the lanai and see the Gulf and there is a gulf-view out the livingroom patio doors onto the lanai.

I have also already approved by site the gas grills, hot tub, and picnic area.

If I'm not mistaken, I believe the site said the unit is 1500 square feet.  We can cram ourselves into that.   

At Gulf Tides we were unit 204, I think, on the beach side of the road.  That was good enough for us.

I called ahead for Jenny's Girls Week Out to Nashville, where they are heading right now, and got their Fairfield unit assigned beforehand.

We know what unit we are in at all of our exchanges for the next two years, except for one resort.  It's a shame the consumer can't be this informed at all resorts.  

Reciprocity is a great thing.
- - - - - 

Yeah, I knew about the cabanas, too, that they are just the little blue ones to break that cold and nasty wind of January, and that is why I said that the other cabanas referred to in this thread are really special ones.

But, let's see, if you had a cabana every day, for six days, the one at Sandpiper is close to $500 less expensive.  That could buy you quite a few beverages.   




			
				Vodo said:
			
		

> Hey Jim -
> 
> I think you'll enjoy the Sandpiper.  We surely did.  Find out from RCI what unit you're confirmed into.  They stick with those assignments, so it's very unlikely to change.  If it ends in a 1 or a 2, you'll be Gulf-front.  Otherwise, you'll be on the side of the building with no beach view.  We had probably the worst unit in the resort as far as views are concerned (206), and we still had a great time.  The Sandpiper isn't the least bit fancy, but it's very well maintained, and the units are spacious and nicely equipped.  And that Siesta Key sand - oh, my!
> 
> I'm a little sorry to report that the cabanas aren't really what I would consider a cabana.  They're those little blue domed umbrella-type things that just provide partial shade to the upper part of the body.  In the warm weather months, everyone rents the standard umbrellas instead because the cabanas are just too hot (not enough air circulation).  Whichever one you rent, the resort sets them up at 7:30 in the morning and takes them down at the end of the day (which is early during turtle season).  They're tagged with your name and once placed are returned to the same spot each day.
> 
> Once I've sorted through my summer pictures, I'll e-mail you some low-res shots of the Sandpiper unit interiors.
> 
> Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty

*River Island*

How many buildings & units are at: 
Orange Lake`s  River Island Resort


----------



## timetraveler

Yes, it's a nice perk to be able to enjoy the resort, even though you may be visiting elsewhere for business, etc. 

Currently there are 156 RI units.  A mixture of 2br, 3br with lockoff options, and the 4 bedroom/4 bath luxury penthouse.  You have the choice of the quieter woodline view, or the pool complex view.


----------



## janej

*Is the lazy river heated?*

I am looking at the live cam on the OLCC web site now.  It looks like there is nobody in the pool area.


----------



## timetraveler

janej said:
			
		

> I am looking at the live cam on the OLCC web site now.  It looks like there is nobody in the pool area.



let me check the cam Jane.  It normally is pointing on Splash Lagoon.  That's why nobody is in it!     

RI is not set up yet for live webcam shots.

Ok, I just checked.  That shot is splash lagoon, which is located in the North Village.

And yes, RI is heated.


----------



## janej

Great.  Thanks for confirming it.  We stayed at the North Village two years ago for spring break.  The splash lagoon was filled with people inside and out.  It is hard for us to get near the water to watch the boys.  Boy, it looks sooo different when it is empty.


----------



## JLB

We've had that problem too.

Even though there are a lot of amenities, there is also a lot of people.  So much so at times that the number of guests is disproportionate to the available amenities.  We recently had the discussion about the long wait to get chips and dip at the welcome party.

I'm not sure there is an answer to that.  After all, there is only so much room at Splash Lagoon and only so many tubes for River Island, etc.  

Christmas week will be a real test.  At least we get to go to the Gulf and unwind and relax for a week before we head back home. 



			
				janej said:
			
		

> The splash lagoon was filled with people inside and out.  It is hard for us to get near the water to watch the boys.


----------



## timetraveler

janej said:
			
		

> Great.  Thanks for confirming it.  We stayed at the North Village two years ago for spring break.  The splash lagoon was filled with people inside and out.  It is hard for us to get near the water to watch the boys.  Boy, it looks sooo different when it is empty.



When we were at OL in early June, splash lagoon was a ghost town, because RI had just opened.  The same for early September....even worse as most schools were back in session.  But the kids that were at the resort...heck adults as far as that goes, were all at RI.

Now that you have the olympic pool complex, the lake for watersport activities, and splash lagoon, and now RI....there's plenty of kid type water fun.:whoopie:


----------



## ocowner

We are looking to go in summer '08 to Orange Lake.  I can see some 3 BRs which would be nice for space, but they are in the West Village.  Plenty of 2Br's there.  Also available are 2 BRs in the River Island section.  Which would be preferable?  If only I could get a 3BR to cover July 4 week...  has anyone ever seen that in a search?


----------



## timetraveler

mbender10 said:
			
		

> We are looking to go in summer '08 to Orange Lake.  I can see some 3 BRs which would be nice for space, but they are in the West Village.  Plenty of 2Br's there.  Also available are 2 BRs in the River Island section.  Which would be preferable?  If only I could get a 3BR to cover July 4 week...  has anyone ever seen that in a search?



   As of right now, the West Village consists of everything *other* than River Island.   So that basically means, the North Village and also East Village.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Orange Lake River Island*

*
Q:*

How many Tuggers stayed at Orange Lake 
CC in the new River Island Section in 2007?

Any suggestions on which floor 
or view to request..

Anyone have an AOL dial up number 
that can be used at OL and Disney?


----------



## gjw007

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Q:*
> 
> How many Tuggers stayed at Orange Lake
> CC in the new River Island Section in 2007?
> 
> Any suggestions on which floor
> or view to request..


I have stayed at RI several times.  I prefer being higher than lower and on the side of the building closest to the Animal Kingdom (away from the road).  My reason for this is that the west end of the building (near the road) is located nears the sales building so the view really isn't of the pool complex.  If you are in the eastern section of the building, you are overlooking the pool and the various activities.  The higher floors give a better view.  I will there next weekend.


----------



## timetraveler

Gary....have a wonderful time!


----------



## JLB

As long as we are revisiting the past, the crowd was no problem at Splash Lagoon Christmas week.  We never saw more than a dozen there.  The parking lot and part of Splash Lagoon near the parking lot was torn up.  The water temp was the lowest of any pool except the OLY pool, as if it wasn't being heated at all.

Arrival day, me and my 10 did RI while we were waiting for our unit.  After that we went to the nearest East Village pool and hot tub.



JLB said:


> I'm not sure there is an answer to that.  After all, there is only so much room at Splash Lagoon and only so many tubes for River Island, etc.
> 
> Christmas week will be a real test.  At least we get to go to the Gulf and unwind and relax for a week before we head back home.


----------



## timetraveler

Splash Lagoon temp was very nice April 27-May 4th while we were there.  Nice size crowd each day...not packed....not empty.

Lot's of children enjoying the slides.   Me enjoying people watching and having frozen beverages.


----------



## ajsmithtx

gjw007 said:


> I have stayed at RI several times.  I prefer being higher than lower and on the side of the building closest to the Animal Kingdom (away from the road).  My reason for this is that the west end of the building (near the road) is located nears the sales building so the view really isn't of the pool complex.  If you are in the eastern section of the building, you are overlooking the pool and the various activities.  The higher floors give a better view.  I will there next weekend.



Gary

We will also be arriving next weekend.

Tony


----------



## #1 Vacationer

*just got back a week ago*

Well I revisited OLCC.  It's been 5 years and boy...so much has changed!
Overall, we enjoyed it.  First of all, upon check-in they offered us unlimited tube rental for the week for $20 and we just had to listen to a presentation.  Yep, this is the presentation...and it did take 90 min, but no bigger.  The thing IS:  check out the river island first and see if you would be going there a lot in order for this deal to be worth it.  We went there only twice.  Our kids are 3,5&7, so they were not all that interested in the tubes....yet.  We spent most of our time at the Splash Lagoon.  So anyways, I would have wished that we would have taken the presentation and got something more useful to us....like maybe $100 or food coupons.  Just a pre-caution to people who are planning to go there and might be given the same offer.
Also, someone posted a couple weeks ago that the olympic pool area would be closing soon.  I asked many people when I was there and they had no clue when or what.  So, please don't post things unless you are CERTAIN that the pool IS closed.


----------



## gjw007

#1 Vacationer said:


> Also, someone posted a couple weeks ago that the olympic pool area would be closing soon.  I asked many people when I was there and they had no clue when or what.  So, please don't post things unless you are CERTAIN that the pool IS closed.


This is always good advice and the comments on the renovations at West Village Clubhouse and pool complex is something that I am looking to see if I can get answers to when I am there next week.  I'm not going to spent too much time on it as I am on vacation but I am curious.  It wouldn't surprise me that people don't know what's going on as many organizations (including where I work) don't tell the staff until the work begins and they are left to listen to rumors before the work begins but I do know that there have been discussions on the need to renovate the West Village Clubhouse and the recognition that it had been heavily used although I had expected the renovations to have been started before this coming October.  What is unknown is the specifics and the comment about the zero-entry pool would only happen if they replace the Olympic-size pool.  I hope they don't remove the Olympic-size pool but it is the only pool at OLCC that isn't heated.  As such, the one change I would make would be to heat the pool


----------

